# cutting tile or fiberglass with little or no dust



## trnplmb (Jan 13, 2009)

For years I tried different methods to keep the dust down when cutting tile or fiberglass. I tried opening windows, fans, water using a spray bottle. One time I cut out a sink imbedded in tile and when the woman of the house came home, she was so upset at her now WHITE interior, walls floors, furniture..... she started BAWLING. 
I finally figured out that if I took my filter off my shop vac, (filter gets plugged up too fast when cutting tile) set my vac up outside, run an extension cord inside so I could plug in or unplug when needed, and get about 5 or 6 extra hose extensions and bring the end of the hose in where Im working. Then I cut with my Makita grinder with a 5 inch diamond blade with one hand, and my shop vac hose in the other, sucking all those TEARS outside, making the neighborhood nice and white, just like Christmas.:santa: Better than in the house. Good for cutting sheetrock too.:yes:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Based on my clean room experience. Take 10 minutes to seal off your work area with 4 mil plastic. Leave a hole somewhere for air to get in and still use the shop vac outside. 

Painters tape and plastic is my friend.


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm sure the neighbors love you . . . NOT!

Great idea for the home you are working in, but a next door neighbor with an open window may not be too happy. Drywall dust travels like pollen and coats everything. I guess its only a problem depending on how close the neighbors are.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Operating a grinder with one hand is a disaster waiting to happen. Best disaster - Grinder hops and cuts the material ruining your work.
Worst - Grinder hops and destroys flesh.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

I never tried it but what about using water to keep the dust down?


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

I use the Dremel Multi-tool, it is designed after the Fein Tool, it is like a cast cutter and works really well, the dust just drops straight down not flying everywhere.


----------

